# Worrying? What might it be?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A toxic mist from the sea? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-41069085


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Listened to the BBC report

Worrying

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I know what it is! All I will say is, read James Herbert's "The Fog"!!!!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Blame it on diesel. Everything else is.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> I know what it is! All I will say is, read James Herbert's "The Fog"!!!!!!


I was going to say that! I loved reading those books as a child. Terrifying.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> I was going to say that! I loved reading those books as a child. Terrifying.


You ain't seen nothing yet! RATS are on their way!!!!!!:surprise:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Its started I tell you, its started...


Graham :surprise:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just so long as no one blames me.>>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Must admit the thought did spring to mind Cabby :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Just so long as no one blames me.>>


Did it affect you Phil, as it was reported to extend to Bexhill?


----------

